# Hurricane Sandy



## NomadicMedic (Oct 26, 2012)

We are in full on hurricane prep mode here in Delaware. What's your department doing to get ready for "Frankenstorm"?


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 26, 2012)

recall of Special Operations Group, staffing of 2 SOG crews 24/7 from sunday until tuesday, additional staffing on rescue crew, OT approved for additional dispatchers, OT approved for all open shifts, other than that, business as usual.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't know and don't care. As of 4 hours ago, I am off for the next 7 days


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 26, 2012)

On stand-by here in California. If the national EMS contract gets activated by FEMA then I will be out there.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 26, 2012)

Off duty and not doing DRT this hurricane. I deployed with DRT and FEMA for Isaac and am out of town this week


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 26, 2012)

Hubby's regular work schedule has him working Sunday and Tuesday.  They are holding him over for Monday as well.

I'm working Monday.  Kids home with a sitter during a storm?  Not my favorite idea.  

This should make quick work of getting the last of the leaves off the trees.


----------



## CFal (Oct 26, 2012)

I volunteer for MRC, got an email saying that we could be mobilized for a field hospital/medical support at shelters. 
I volunteer for an Ambulance Corps I just got an email we are on 24 hour storm coverage from Sunday on.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## mycrofft (Oct 27, 2012)

Hang in there y'all!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 27, 2012)

Positive vibes being sent your way hurricane folks. Be safe.


----------



## Pavehawk (Oct 27, 2012)

It was an interesting night here. Wind and rain bands and a Friday night made for a busy night on the streets. We escaped the worst of it, though my yard is covered in palm fronds and tree branches. To all those that will meet Sandy soon, stay safe and make sure you have your home disaster plan in order. As for me I'm going surfung!!!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 27, 2012)

*Disaster plan basics*

1. Car that runs: check
2. Full tank of gas: check
3. Cash: check
4. Know at least two ways to get out of Dodge to safety/high ground: check
    a. If you have pets, then to a pet friendly site: check
5. Couple days' water, food, meds, sanitary supplies in the car: check
6. Know when to jump: what are you doing sitting there reading this?




_Noguchi-sensei said the best defense is not to be there when the blow falls...or, in this case, when the Fall blows._


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thinking of you all in the path of Sandy. Batten down and hang in there! 

I almost wish I was up there with y'all! Give me a safe place to hang out and I love watching heavy weather.


----------



## EMDispatch (Oct 27, 2012)

We're at level 3 EOC activation. Tomorrow our shelters are opening, evacuations are going to occur, I believe we'll up staff EMS too. Everyone called in for tomorrow has a cot and a 36 hour bag ready... The volunteer departments are all bunkering up for the remainder of the weekend too.


----------



## chillybreeze (Oct 27, 2012)

We`ve got all the trucks fueled up and ready to go!!  Bring it on....we got this!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 27, 2012)

I just found out that I've been detailed to the EOC to work on the Public Info task force. I kind o wish I was gonna be out in the middle of it, but dry feet and warm food sounds pretty nice too.


----------



## MommaMaryEMT (Oct 27, 2012)

On Duty for my Job (HR Manager for a Food Manufacturing Plant) watching the storm and meeting with our Issue/Crisis team two times today and two times tomorrow.  Will watch and wait.  As for my Volunteer Duties, ready and waiting for activation.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2012)

Our Strike Team leader just got activated and is on his way out there. Last word from him is that it does look like we are getting deployed.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> Our Strike Team leader just got activated and is on his way out there. Last word from him is that it does look like we are getting deployed.



I got word from my boss that I'm on the list for a second wave. Your gonna be going


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I got word from my boss that I'm on the list for a second wave. Your gonna be going



I'm more nervous about the airport and flying then everything else. Never been in an airport or on a plane before.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm more nervous about the airport and flying then everything else. Never been in an airport or on a plane before.



You'll do fine dude. I've flown more this year than ever before.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm more nervous about the airport and flying then everything else. Never been in an airport or on a plane before.



:O ever? You'll be fine. Just remember if you get lost there are enormous signs overhead saying where everything is just look up.

When you get on the plane if you don't have an assigned seat go to the back so you'll have more time to get settled without a bunch of people trying to push you out of the way.


----------



## chillybreeze (Oct 27, 2012)

Do you know where yall are going to be deployed to yet?


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 27, 2012)

One of the other students on my team is Sandi. I'll make sure to ask her why she's beating up the East Coast tomorrow.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2012)

chillybreeze said:


> Do you know where yall are going to be deployed to yet?



Not yet. Most of our supervisors are on there way out there right now. Not sure where they are going (but where ever they are is where I will be going).


----------



## Jambi (Oct 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm more nervous about the airport and flying then everything else. Never been in an airport or on a plane before.



The first thing that comes to mind is I had better be flying business/first class

I'm 6 4"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2012)

Jambi said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is I had better be flying business/first class
> 
> I'm 6 4"



I'm 5' 6" so I could probably fly in the cargo area and be just fine haha.


----------



## zmedic (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm working overnight in the ER monday, so planning on being stuck at work for up to 2 days.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 27, 2012)

zmedic said:


> I'm working overnight in the ER monday, so planning on being stuck at work for up to 2 days.



If its bad Tuesday morning they are out of luck if they expect me to be in for work.


----------



## JDub (Oct 28, 2012)

I need to find out if my company has our strike team on standby. I'd love to deploy. With that being said, I hope the storm is not too bad.


----------



## Jon (Oct 28, 2012)

As a veteran of one DRT deployment, and having declined several others, I'm apparently sitting this one out. I guess my operation hasn't been tapped for much because the storm will be in my backyard.

I'm helping get the College squad prepped, and then I'm SUPPOSED to fly to New Orleans for EMS Expo.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 28, 2012)

For all those who live in the path or a responding to the area, stay safe.


----------



## Martyn (Oct 28, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> One of the other students on my team is Sandi. I'll make sure to ask her why she's beating up the East Coast tomorrow.


 Well, Beryl is my ex mother-in-law, Chris is my eldest son and Debbie is my present wife (all named storms from this season)...I feel like my family is ganging up on me this year!!!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 28, 2012)

When this is over, and especially if you are called up and then stood down without "getting dirty", remember there is always a psychological backlash and letdown. Do not let it help you make any hasty decisions about qutting or such. EVERY danged time, after an event, I've seen pefectly good, trained, and now experienced people pull the pin within weeks afterwards.

"Those serve, also, who only stand and wait" is *very* true. Pace yourself, support your brothers and sisters.
:usa:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 28, 2012)

The latest track is not looking good for my area. Several local roads are already closed due to flooding. And we're still 36 hours out from landfall.


----------



## MommaMaryEMT (Oct 28, 2012)

Please state your locations when posting, thanks!

Maryalice
Greene, NY 
36904


----------



## Jon (Oct 28, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> The latest track is not looking good for my area. Several local roads are already closed due to flooding. And we're still 36 hours out from landfall.



Better you than me!



MommaMaryEMT said:


> Please state your locations when posting, thanks!
> 
> Maryalice
> Greene, NY
> 36904


Maryalice - Just FYI, not everyone is willing to put their info out there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks like we will be deploying. Should be getting a phone call anytime. After the phone call I have 90 minutes to go to our main division which is 60 miles away. But I'm still on our divisions busiest unit...

Then ill probably be going to somewhere in Alabama to pick up ambulances and other stuff then drive to somewhere.


----------



## Jon (Oct 28, 2012)

To all those deploying to my neck of the woods... If you need anything, send me a PM.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 28, 2012)

Same here. If you're going to be on Delmarva, let me know via PM!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 28, 2012)

Oops.


----------



## MommaMaryEMT (Oct 28, 2012)

Where is the location of this picture and when?


----------



## Jon (Oct 28, 2012)

Just saw that on local news. Somewhere in Southern DE, sometime today.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 28, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Oops.



Stay safe.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 28, 2012)

Jon said:


> Just saw that on local news. Somewhere in Southern DE, sometime today.



On RT 1, in the area of the Indian river inlet bridge. The trooper is fine.


----------



## Bullets (Oct 28, 2012)

hatched battened, Monmouth County coast,  New Jersey, Both ambualances fueled, dive rescue filled and preped. Both Jetskis fueled on the hitch, generators in place, food purchased. Ready to rock and roll. 

EMAC activated, Strike Teams from Indiana and Tennessee enroute to the Garden State


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 28, 2012)

Working tomorrow.  Generator fueled and cords stretched to the sump pumps, freezer and wireless router (priorities, right?).  Chain saws checked and ready.  Soup on the stove, house clean.  

Kids are going to Grandma's while we're working, so if the power's out when we get home, we are going to have a terrific day of read-alouds, soup and baked yumminess in the dutch oven on Tuesday.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 28, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Working tomorrow.  Generator fueled and cords stretched to the sump pumps, freezer and wireless router (priorities, right?).  Chain saws checked and ready.  Soup on the stove, house clean.
> 
> Kids are going to Grandma's while we're working, so if the power's out when we get home, we are going to have a terrific day of read-alouds, soup and baked yumminess in the dutch oven on Tuesday.



If the power is out, cable will likely be out because they run on the same poles just underneath them. Unless your cable is underground.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 28, 2012)

Achilles said:


> If the power is out, cable will likely be out because they run on the same poles just underneath them. Unless your cable is underground.



We get our TV through the phone lines, over the internet.  Most of the time it stays on.  Very rarely do the landlines go out.  

We do take the opportunity to go low tech at these times, though.  If it lasts less than 2-3 days, it's a really pleasant diversion.


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 28, 2012)

My thoughts are with you all at this time!
Between the storm and the large earthquakes up there, you guys/gals in the States and Canada are getting a bit of a roasting from Mother Nature at the moment.:sad:

Take care!
Enjoynz(Joy)


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 28, 2012)

my county is on standby for two teams to deploy, i didnt get my paperwork in in on time this year to get my DRT badge, damn.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 28, 2012)

Y'all see to your wetsuits, waders and rope bags, going to be using them. Remember to pack dry thick socks in your GO bag and extra pocket chow.

(I know, I know, "Yes, MotherMycrofft").


----------



## DavidM (Oct 28, 2012)

Sitting on the coast in CT, we just brought crews in to staff all 3 units 24/7 until after this passes. Mandatory evacuations are already in effect for most of the town. I spent my afternoon filling sandbags and deploying generators to get the shelter ready. The public schools just closed until Wednesday. Lets hope this whole thing passes without too much issue.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2012)

We are supposed to have our first wave be in Ohio at 5am. Coming from beautiful SoCal.


----------



## d0nk3yk0n9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Anybody know of good ways to get involved and help out or of places that are looking for EMT volunteers to help? I don't think my agency is doing anything beyond our immediate location (Ithaca, NY). I'm definitely interested in helping out where it's needed, I just have no idea how to since I've never been involved with anything like this before.


----------



## rwik123 (Oct 28, 2012)

Whats the best way to become involved with a DRT team? Are they regional or company specific? Also level of training wise, is it only ALS folks? I'll be an AEMT in the coming months and would love to get attached to a team. (i'm up in vermont during the school year)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 28, 2012)

For my DRT it's company based. It's ALS and BLS. our mechanics are also on the DRT.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 28, 2012)

rwik123 said:


> Whats the best way to become involved with a DRT team? Are they regional or company specific? Also level of training wise, is it only ALS folks? I'll be an AEMT in the coming months and would love to get attached to a team. (i'm up in vermont during the school year)



The DRT we have been talking about is an evil empire thing. They have the FEMA ambulance contract.

EDIT: I'm in PA visiting friends right now, so I'm in the path but not getting paid DRT wages lol. I'm hoping for a second wave deployment when I get home


----------



## Jon (Oct 28, 2012)

d0nk3yk0n9 said:


> Anybody know of good ways to get involved and help out or of places that are looking for EMT volunteers to help? I don't think my agency is doing anything beyond our immediate location (Ithaca, NY). I'm definitely interested in helping out where it's needed, I just have no idea how to since I've never been involved with anything like this before.


Honestly - There isn't anything to do at this point. The folks that are being sent are being sent with agencies that have agreements in place to provide coverage, as well as being credentialed ahead of time, etc.

If you want to do this in the future, and you don't have an EMS agency that will send you as part of a strike team, you can always volunteer with the Red Cross or other agencies.



rwik123 said:


> Whats the best way to become involved with a DRT team? Are they regional or company specific? Also level of training wise, is it only ALS folks? I'll be an AEMT in the coming months and would love to get attached to a team. (i'm up in vermont during the school year)



"The" DRT is an AMR thing. http://www.amr.net/Disaster-Response-Team.aspx
They hold the FEMA contract, and sub-contract some other agencies to work under them. There are also various local and state level EMS task forces.


There's some "ugly" to the DRT. Deployments are spotty, yet when the do happen, you have to drop EVERYTHING to take it. You might be gone 2-3 weeks. Sure, the pay's good - but your full-time boss might not be cool with it (assuming you don't work FT for the agency that's sending you).


----------



## Achilles (Oct 28, 2012)

d0nk3yk0n9 said:


> Anybody know of good ways to get involved and help out or of places that are looking for EMT volunteers to help? I don't think my agency is doing anything beyond our immediate location (Ithaca, NY). I'm definitely interested in helping out where it's needed, I just have no idea how to since I've never been involved with anything like this before.



Join a cert team


----------



## d0nk3yk0n9 (Oct 28, 2012)

I think I'm just going to look into my county's SAR team, since I think they help with this kind of thing also, and since I almost joined them last year anyway.

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## NJEMT95 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Hospital Evacuation*

The NJ EMS Task Force is facilitating the evacuation of Hoboken UMC in NJ. Over 40 ambulances and 4 Medical Ambulance Buses are operating at the scene.

http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2012/10/hoboken_university_medical_cen_8.html

FYI, the task force is providing updates throughout the storm on FB
https://www.facebook.com/pages/EMS-Task-Force-State-of-New-Jersey/113769656192?fref=ts


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 29, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Join a cert team



Uh, CERT isn't supposed to do EMT level stuff*, but the training for individual and family preparedness is very good and inexpensive. Think SAR, or MERC, etc.

*CERT can offer medical first responder training, but the certificate might not be awarded and emergency protocols are a lot less humane than non-emergency ones.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2012)

Landing in Ohio then driving straight into Fort Dix New Jersey.


----------



## rescue1 (Oct 29, 2012)

We're upstaffing for the storm here in the Philly burbs, and the volunteer fire companies are going to staffed stations.

They asked our county EMS strike team to deploy to New Jersey too, but it was declined...we're going to have the brunt of the storm hit here too, and the bosses want everything we have here.

Personally, I'm preparing by bringing lots of DVDs to work in case we lose the internet. Priorities.


----------



## Jon (Oct 29, 2012)

rescue1 said:


> We're upstaffing for the storm here in the Philly burbs, and the volunteer fire companies are going to staffed stations.
> 
> They asked our county EMS strike team to deploy to New Jersey too, but it was declined...we're going to have the brunt of the storm hit here too, and the bosses want everything we have here.
> 
> Personally, I'm preparing by bringing lots of DVDs to work in case we lose the internet. Priorities.


You too? I brought rain gear, some food, spare clothing, and my Xbox.

I'm acting OIC at the college squad, because everyone else is off playing with their FD or EMS job. I was supposed to be airborne to the EMS Expo right now... but seeing as that didn't happen, and I already turned down hours everywhere else, I guess I'm here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2012)

The news crew caught us on camera as we were getting checked in at the airport. Looks like ice cream is gonna be around.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 29, 2012)

It's been a full day as a PIO today. Done several radio interviews, CNN, NBC, New York Times. Weather Channel storm chaser video crew has been at the EOC much of the morning... and there is great soup simmering on the stove in the kitchen.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> It's been a full day as a PIO today. Done several radio interviews, CNN, NBC, New York Times. Weather Channel storm chaser video crew has been at the EOC much of the morning... and there is great soup simmering on the stove in the kitchen.



Stay safe bro. If I get deployed second wave I might be seeing you


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 29, 2012)

Let me know if you get out this way!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Let me know if you get out this way!



Lol I will. Currently sitting in Gettysburg waiting for Lauren to get out of work... I'm supposed to fly back to NM on Friday,and my boss told me I might be going home friday afternoon to get uniforms, thenl flying right back out


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> It's been a full day as a PIO today. Done several radio interviews, CNN, NBC, New York Times. Weather Channel storm chaser video crew has been at the EOC much of the morning... and there is great soup simmering on the stove in the kitchen.



Most important tool on that desk is the phone charger.  I'm convinced that the right person could run the world with an iphone.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 29, 2012)

Woot!  The blizzard warning has come down the mountains as far as the next tier of counties west of us.  

We transport over there.  This might just be one of the most miserable nights ever.    Fun times.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 29, 2012)

Wonder how much effect this will have upon cell coverage. Be aware.

TWC (The Weather Channel) says there are concerns about water (seawater, presumably) entering the subways and knocking out mechanical and electrical infrastructure.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 29, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Most important tool on that desk is the phone charger.  I'm convinced that the right person could run the world with an iphone.



An it takes too long to restart


----------



## zmedic (Oct 29, 2012)

Partial crane collapse in NYC, shutting down a lot of midtown. It's getting real


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2012)

Nothing a little Viagra couldn't fix.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2012)

Got diverted from New Jersey to New York so that we can try to out run Sandy and not drive directly into it.


----------



## rescue1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Jon said:


> You too? I brought rain gear, some food, spare clothing, and my Xbox.
> 
> I'm acting OIC at the college squad, because everyone else is off playing with their FD or EMS job. I was supposed to be airborne to the EMS Expo right now... but seeing as that didn't happen, and I already turned down hours everywhere else, I guess I'm here.



Xbox? You lucky :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, I don't think anyone on my shift owns one. What county are you in for the storm? I'm in central ChesCo


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> Got diverted from New Jersey to New York so that we can try to out run Sandy and not drive directly into it.



They did that to us last storm, diverted from Baton Rogue to another town to stage for the night, for the same reasons. You guys stay safe


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 29, 2012)

And how is everyone doing?


----------



## d0nk3yk0n9 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm pretty far (Ithaca, NY) from the main part of it, but even so we've had a ton of trees and power lines down already.


----------



## medicsb (Oct 29, 2012)

zmedic said:


> Partial crane collapse in NYC, shutting down a lot of midtown. It's getting real



Apparently some every-day Einsteins at FDNY have decided to climb 74 flights of stairs to determine "what should be done"?  I'm no engineer, but what is there to be done during a Hurricane that can't wait until the Hurricane is gone other than stay away?


----------



## medic417 (Oct 29, 2012)

medicsb said:


> Apparently some every-day Einsteins at FDNY have decided to climb 74 flights of stairs to determine "what should be done"?  I'm no engineer, but what is there to be done during a Hurricane that can't wait until the Hurricane is gone other than stay away?



Hey they are firefighters they are not affected by hurricanes.

Common sense says hey it can wait till the storm blows by we can just block off some streets.


----------



## exodus (Oct 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> The news crew caught us on camera as we were getting checked in at the airport. Looks like ice cream is gonna be around.



Good luck, I just got my DRT app in, so I wont be on this deployment.


----------



## Rialaigh (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/weather/slideshow/2012/10/29/superstorm-sandy-hits-east-coast/#slide=30


Thought it was a neat picture


Stay safe guys, best of luck


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## firecoins (Oct 29, 2012)

Fatal car accident in Westchester, ny.  Weather related.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 29, 2012)

Am I wrong in thinking that Gov. Christie has sounded like a total :censored: in his speeches about how no one is going to be rescued?


----------



## Anjel (Oct 29, 2012)

We are having damaging winds in Michigan. 






The front of the building was ripped off


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 29, 2012)

TWC shows Chicago surfers on Lake Michigan.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that Gov. Christie has sounded like a total d!ck in his speeches about how no one is going to be rescued?




Depends. If the emergency management officials tell you to get out because a huge storm is coming and your area is going to flood, and you ignore them, who's fault is it that you need to be rescued? Isn't that being a total penis to everyone who is now risking their lives to save yours because you thought you could ride out a huge storm and were wrong. 

As a side note, I feel the same way about penises who decide not to evacuate when wild fires are coming their way despite ample time.


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 29, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> We are having damaging winds in Michigan.
> 
> picture was here.
> 
> The front of the building was ripped off



or was it stolen? D-town dirty.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2012)

Out of 7 ambulances we had 2 ambulances that got a whole windshield wiper (not just the blade) ripped of from the wind. But we are still pushing on. Not sure how much more wind damage can happen to the ambulances. 

Just crossed over into New York State lines.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 29, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> or was it stolen? D-town dirty.



Lol im not in Detroit thank you very much.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> Out of 7 ambulances we had 2 ambulances that got a whole windshield wiper (not just the blade) ripped of from the wind. But we are still pushing on. Not sure how much more wind damage can happen to the ambulances.
> 
> Just crossed over into New York State lines.



Dang, I'm jealous of you all that get to go on this kind of stuff.


----------



## exodus (Oct 29, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dang, I'm jealous of you all that get to go on this kind of stuff.



So am I  If I wouldn't have slacked on putting in my application (Which only took me 20 minutes to do...) I'd be out there right now.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> Out of 7 ambulances we had 2 ambulances that got a whole windshield wiper (not just the blade) ripped of from the wind. But we are still pushing on. Not sure how much more wind damage can happen to the ambulances.
> 
> Just crossed over into New York State lines.




Wait... your ambulances have working windshield wipers? Did you guys at least replace the blades before you took off?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=92c_1351547854


----------



## Bullets (Oct 29, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that Gov. Christie has sounded like a total :censored: in his speeches about how no one is going to be rescued?



As a NJ EMT, i agree with the Gov. We went to all the residents in the flood areas sunday and told them to leave. There are some people who we cant get to. I have told people on the phone that they will not be rescued and will have to ride the storm out. We gave everyone fair warning. If they chose to ignore us, then they get what they get.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 29, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Wait... your ambulances have working windshield wipers? Did you guys at least replace the blades before you took off?



That was already done PTA when we picked up the ambulances in Ohio. The whole windshield wiper is missing (metal are that connects it to the motor). 

In NY until the roads open back up and then we will be down in NJ.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2012)

I was actually thinking of the rubber blades... you know... considering how often we use windshield wipers in So. Cal.


----------



## rescue1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lots of wind here in PA, but no calls yet. Power in the area is out, but we still have cable. Life is good.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 29, 2012)

Bullets said:


> As a NJ EMT, i agree with the Gov. We went to all the residents in the flood areas sunday and told them to leave. There are some people who we cant get to. I have told people on the phone that they will not be rescued and will have to ride the storm out. We gave everyone fair warning. If they chose to ignore us, then they get what they get.



It isn't his point I had a problem with, it was the delivery. When addressing the general populous of the state you are governor of, it is a good idea not to sound like a heartless :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 29, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Depends. If the emergency management officials tell you to get out because a huge storm is coming and your area is going to flood, and you ignore them, who's fault is it that you need to be rescued? Isn't that being a total penis to everyone who is now risking their lives to save yours because you thought you could ride out a huge storm and were wrong.
> 
> As a side note, I feel the same way about penises who decide not to evacuate when wild fires are coming their way despite ample time.



I think maybe you have to watch it. He comes off like a total jerk who doesn't give a rats arse. I watched one of them at work with a co-worker who is a die hard conservative (not republican, conservative) and even he said it was pretty harsh (and he likes Chris Christie).


----------



## EMSrush (Oct 29, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And how is everyone doing?



We've had some rain on and off since 3pm. Windy, a few trees down. Nothing too major so far. Most transports have been postponed until Wednesday or clear weather, whichever comes first. 911 calls haven't slowed down, of course.


----------



## Jon (Oct 29, 2012)

Bullets said:


> As a NJ EMT, i agree with the Gov. We went to all the residents in the flood areas sunday and told them to leave. There are some people who we cant get to. I have told people on the phone that they will not be rescued and will have to ride the storm out. We gave everyone fair warning. If they chose to ignore us, then they get what they get.



I find it refreshing to hear someone saying the truth.

Seeing the reporters doing live feeds, it looks like a LOT of the various boardwalks are damaged/gone. High tide was a little while ago, with the full moon, conditions are right for record coastal flooding.

There are some photos out there of the North Wildwood FD guys fighting a fire in floodwaters with an engine on an Army flatbed trailer. Pretty genius.

Oh, and here's that reporter doing the live feed:
[YOUTUBE]L9fhxa8yFb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2012)

For the Wildwood FD guys, unlimited drafting capability. :-D


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2012)

Staging from Stewart Air National Guard Base, NY. 35 ambulances.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Oct 30, 2012)

Where would out-of-state EMTs go to get temporary reciprocity to help out in State-of-emergency areas?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2012)

Probably not going to happen. The best thing to do is work for am agency that that does national mobilization. Then you are covered.


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 30, 2012)

Altered Mental Status said:


> Where would out-of-state EMTs go to get temporary reciprocity to help out in State-of-emergency areas?



you wouldnt! freelancers and do-gooders are generally frowned upon in any of these large scale activities. it is too hard to keep track of the helpers.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2012)

Ahhhh guess who is on stand by!?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2012)

socalmedic said:


> you wouldnt! freelancers and do-gooders are generally frowned upon in any of these large scale activities. it is too hard to keep track of the helpers.


This.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ahhhh guess who is on stand by!?



Just be safe! I still hope I get to join you guys out there whenI get home


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Just be safe! I still hope I get to join you guys out there whenI get home



I don't know what I am supposed to pack to be self sufficient for 72 hours.


----------



## Jon (Oct 30, 2012)

Altered Mental Status said:


> Where would out-of-state EMTs go to get temporary reciprocity to help out in State-of-emergency areas?





socalmedic said:


> you wouldnt! freelancers and do-gooders are generally frowned upon in any of these large scale activities. it is too hard to keep track of the helpers.



Alright. Before we hijack this thread:
If you want to help, and aren't with an agency that has been contacted by an appropriate command authority to standby/mobilize - Go give blood, or donate canned food, or money.  And read this thread: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16812


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2012)

FEMA just put a call into my county manager and requested 100 more ambulances to deploy immediately to NJ.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 30, 2012)

Good lord! I am so jealous of you all that actually get to deploy!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I don't know what I am supposed to pack to be self sufficient for 72 hours.



go to amr.net, then click DRT up near the top, and download the packing list. It should help a little


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> FEMA just put a call into my county manager and requested 100 more ambulances to deploy immediately to NJ.



No! Hold off till friday! Lol I wanna go!


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> go to amr.net, then click DRT up near the top, and download the packing list. It should help a little



Thanks!


----------



## exodus (Oct 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> FEMA just put a call into my county manager and requested 100 more ambulances to deploy immediately to NJ.



Maybe I will get a chance to go then.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2012)

exodus said:


> Maybe I will get a chance to go then.



Probably not. It takes a long time to get your paperwork cleared.


----------



## exodus (Oct 30, 2012)

firefite said:


> Probably not. It takes a long time to get your paperwork cleared.



I thought you meant 100 more from riverside  , I was thinking if they don't have enough DRT members they'd send us normal folk :rofl:


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 30, 2012)

exodus said:


> I thought you meant 100 more from riverside  , I was thinking if they don't have enough DRT members they'd send us normal folk :rofl:



Yea, that's DRT wide. And actually if they need a hundred more trucks, I still probably will go. It'll take a while to mobilize that many more crews


----------



## JDub (Oct 30, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Good lord! I am so jealous of you all that actually get to deploy!



Me too.

Apparently my company will not be deploying anyone because they say our system is too short staffed.


----------



## Jon (Oct 30, 2012)

I was on standby for a few hours this afternoon, then they cancelled us.
It's the 3rd or 4th time thus far my division has put people and standby and then pulled the plug.

Jon


----------



## Anjel (Oct 30, 2012)

Ya we were cancelled :-(


----------



## Bullets (Oct 30, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I think maybe you have to watch it. He comes off like a total jerk who doesn't give a rats arse. I watched one of them at work with a co-worker who is a die hard conservative (not republican, conservative) and even he said it was pretty harsh (and he likes Chris Christie).



And I think thats a typical Jersey attitude. Hewas also the one who told people to "get the hell off the beach" during Irene. It's just a mentality of our state

My swift water crew still pulled dozens out, but they get an ear full


----------



## Joe (Oct 30, 2012)

They just mobilized la county amr unity. We sent 12 i think? With a second wave on standby


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2012)

Seems like most of the units are needed in the NY area. The FOB in NJ is being relocated to Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 30, 2012)

Saw ABC news article about evacuatig a NY hospital and responder with back to camera had dark tshirt reading "NorCal Strike Team".


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok, which one of you got caught in this photo???

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...14b7d2-22f4-11e2-92f8-7f9c4daf276a_story.html


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 31, 2012)

enjoynz said:


> Ok, which one of you got caught in this photo???
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...14b7d2-22f4-11e2-92f8-7f9c4daf276a_story.html



can I request that snow drops here rather than there? 

I'd use it for good things rather than getting stuck in it.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 31, 2012)

My car was blocked in on either end of my street by fallen trees and power lines.

Couldn't make it to work obviously.

Boss tells me "That's not our fault you shouldn't have parked near trees."

Where did she expect me to park? The expressway?


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> My car was blocked in on either end of my street by fallen trees and power lines.
> 
> Couldn't make it to work obviously.
> 
> ...


:rofl:
Your alive!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> :rofl:
> Your alive!



Neighborhood is trashed.

Thankfully I don't live near the water. Volunteer fire and FDNY both list ambulances and fire vehicles to the flood.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 31, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> My car was blocked in on either end of my street by fallen trees and power lines.
> 
> Couldn't make it to work obviously.



You have a jeep just drive over them


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> You have a jeep just drive over them



Ya it's just like rock crawling


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 31, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> You have a jeep just drive over them



Rock crawling over high voltage lines intertwined in the trees... No thanks.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 31, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Rock crawling over high voltage lines intertwined in the trees... No thanks.



 Eh the tires will absorb the electricity or something like that. You'll be fine


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2012)

135 ambulances currently in the Brooklyn, New York area and more coming in by the hour.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 31, 2012)

firefite said:


> 135 ambulances currently in the Brooklyn, New York area and more coming in by the hour.



They must not care that much...

I'm sitting at my station without anyone to work with because they didn't approve overtime for anyone to stay as my partner. (I'm extra personnel regularly)

They don't put extra people as a third which is a bit silly too considering they pay me for 8 hours I may as well help someone out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> They must not care that much...
> 
> I'm sitting at my station without anyone to work with because they didn't approve overtime for anyone to stay as my partner. (I'm extra personnel regularly)
> 
> They don't put extra people as a third which is a bit silly too considering they pay me for 8 hours I may as well help someone out.



Who must not care? We have been sending out units left and right. 

If someone (FDNY, SNF, Hospitals, other fire and ambulances) need something they get ahold of us. And within 5 minutes we have units heading out code 3 to where ever.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 31, 2012)

firefite said:


> Who must not care? We have been sending out units left and right.
> 
> If someone (FDNY, SNF, Hospitals, other fire and ambulances) need something they get ahold of us. And within 5 minutes we have units heading out code 3 to where ever.



NYC bosses must not care. 

They rather you guys come I suppose then pay their own lol.

Doesn't matter to me, I'm just bored.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 31, 2012)

Altered Mental Status said:


> Where would out-of-state EMTs go to get temporary reciprocity to help out in State-of-emergency areas?



(Depending on your State this advice may or may not work)

You should look to join a disaster response team and if your state does not sponsor one, look to join a National Disaster Medical System team (NDMS, usually just called a DMAT team) in your region.

A number of Gulf Coast states and Southeast Coast states have their own teams too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> NYC bosses must not care.
> 
> They rather you guys come I suppose then pay their own lol.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me, I'm just bored.



Come down to the Floyd-Bennette Base. I could use someone to talk to haha. It gets boring checking in units.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2012)

So I guess the east coast has another storm coming next week?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So I guess the east coast has another storm coming next week?



Say what?


----------



## Christopher (Oct 31, 2012)

Achilles said:


> So I guess the east coast has another storm coming next week?









Not per NOAA.


----------

